# Halloween ball, Mount Murray, Isle of Man



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably a long shot, but is anyone planning to go to the Halloween Dinner Dance held at Mout Murray on 29 October this year? It's £35 per person for a four-course meal and it's raising money for the Manx Foundation for the Physically Disabled. More details can be found on their FaceBook page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=212045052180026

If there are any Island-based Halloweenies hanging out here, it sounds like a great evening. Black tie or fancy dress!


----------

